# 12 step program



## serenity20102010 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi I am going to open a 12 step program in Melbourne for social anxiety.
It works for social anxiety. I do a group over the phone and the results from people are amazing. Melbourne Australia that is. email me on [email protected]. Twelve step programs do work.
Just think about it. If it works for all kinds of addictions, anxieties, and obssesive compulsive disorder. Also you are with people that understand that you cant talk, shake, tremble, blush (to name a few symptoms)
You cant fight this disorder on your own. It is like alcoholics at aa cant give up on their own but, they do come from living on the streets to having healthy and fulfilled lives. People with sa are not living. We are living in fear. Standing United We Can Beat This.
If you feel You have tried everything, Therapists, meditation, NLP,yoga,medications,CBT, ACT. If you feel you are so overwhelmed and depressed by this disorder contact me. It wont let you down, people that have never experieced sa dont understand what we go through. Take care and you can be free from this crippling life with sa. Take care Fran


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

heres another site for 12 step programs for SA http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/

I will attend on their europe group meeting this saturday.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

This program really is your best bet if you've exhausted all your other options... It really does work for more than just alcohol, I've seen people change around and I've been in treatment following this myself... though I personally kinda stopped the meetings and stuff (for AA) now that I got my head together... but it was definitely a good foundation.


----------

